# Feierabendrunde Hüttener Berge



## Th.S16 (10. April 2007)

Seit gegrüsst !

So, die Tage werden wieder länger und das ganze RR-Training geht mir jetzt schon langsam aber sicher auf den Sack.
Darum wollte ich mind. einmal die Woche mit dem MTB fahren.
In den vergangenen Jahren hat sich der Freitag als ganz brauchbarer
Trainingstag entpuppt. 
Startzeiten und Trainingsdauer sollten jedoch flexibel sein , ein Blick ins LMB
könnte da weiterhelfen.

Gruss
T.


----------



## RRR (10. April 2007)

Hallo T.

Was ein Zufall, da schaue ich nach geraumer Zeit mal wieder ins Forum, und finde ganz frisch Deinen Eintrag! 
Stimme dir voll zu was das RR fahren angeht, habe nur leider vor Mai keine Zeit zum MTB-biken. Ab Anfang Mai bin dann dabei.

Bis dahin
RRR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (10. April 2007)

Wenns nur nicht so weit wäre in die Hüttener Berge.....

Ich war zur CTF dort und muss sagen, tolle Gegend, schöne Trails, da sind auch ordentlich Höhenmeter zu machen.

Viel Spaß euch dort!


----------



## eisensäge (14. April 2007)

Moin, moin,

werde morgen, Sonntag den15., eine 3-4stündige Tour in den Hüttener Bergen fahren. Tempo einigermaßen zügig. Start später Vormittag. Treffpunkt Verhandlungssache.

Bis denne R.


----------



## ashtray (29. April 2007)

So, ich war heute zum ersten Mal in den besagten Hüttener Bergen. Genauer gesagt sind meine Freundin und ich bei Brekendorf gefahren. Da ich dort zum ersten Mal war, kann ich garnicht genau sagen wieviel % der Hüttener Berge ich befahren habe. Auf dem Ascheberg waren wir auch, allerdings ist das nur asphaltierte Straße dorthin und somit für mich als MTB-only-Fahrer keine Option. 

Wie groß ist das Gebiet in dem es sich auch lohnt mit dem MTB zu fahren?

Hier mal ein Pic von der Karte, damit ihr wisst was genau ich meine.

Gruß


----------



## Th.S16 (29. April 2007)

Ahoi !

Die Feierabendrunde beinhaltet alles was das MTB-Herz begehrt.
Nur sollte niemand auf eigene Faust ohne Ortskenntnis dort starten.
Das Gebiet ist so weitläufig , dass die Gefahr besteht sich 
1. gnadenlos zu verfahren , oder schlimmer,
2. die besten Trails zu verpassen.

Denn es ist nicht nur das Gebiet um den Aschberg/Haidberg ;auch die Trails an der Eider , Duvenstedter Wald und Bistensee machen diese Runde so interessant.  
Als bester Startpunkt hat sich der A7-Parkplatz an der Abfahrt Büdelsdorf entpuppt. Von dort aus lässt sich eine Runde von 2-4 Std fahren.
Auf der RG-Kiel Homepage gibts sogar ne Tour als GPS-Datei zum download.
könnte auch hilfreich sein..............

Gruss
T.


----------



## ashtray (29. April 2007)

Hallo,

würde gerne mal an der Feierabendrunde teilnehmen. Leider habe ich an Freitagen kein Auto zur Verfügung bzw. habe Abends bereits KK-Training, dass ich nicht verpassen darf. Gibt es irgendwelche Karten für das Gebiet? GPS hab ich leider nicht, kann somit auch nicht viel mit der Datei aus dem RG Kiel Board anfangen .

Gruß


----------

